# Photokina Resolutions



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 23, 2010)

```
<p><strong>A state of the union of sorts

<span style="font-weight: normal;">With Photokina here, this marks the end of some kind of calendar, so I’ll do some new years resolutions of sort. </span></strong></p>
<ol>
<li>Learn more about digital SLR video. I MUST become far more versed in this area, and I will. I will be buying a 60D as soon as I can and really getting down to it. I get a lot of questions about it that I cannot answer.</li>
<li>Go to more trade shows and report from them. I will be going to the Henry’s show in Mississauga for sure (a large photo show in Canada). I will also be looking into attending CES in January. Photokina 2012 is a definite.</li>
<li>I only had one day there this time, but I tried to cover as much as possible. I write pretty short articles and try to be straight to the point. There’s lots of places around you can read 85 page articles about a piece of gear, I don’t think you need me doing the same thing.</li>
<li>Stay focused on rumors, that’s why you’re all here. I will work harder to bring more profiles and reviews in the coming weeks and months during the slow periods.</li>
<li>Fix the server issues I have at Canon Rumors. I am currently working on that issue right now. I hope to have it resolved once and for all. I am exhausted worrying about it.</li>
<li>More sponsored giveaways. There’s lots of great stuff we’ve given away in the past, I want to do more of that and I will.</li>
<li>I am going to be far moreÃ‚Â diligentÃ‚Â in returning emails. I’ve been lazy about that in the past. No more!</li>
</ol>
<p>I have a few more things from Photokina 2010 to write about and I’ll be doing that later today.</p>
<p><strong>Link Love</strong>

If you haven’t visited Steve Huff’s web site, please do so. He mostly talks about Leica stuff, but there’s some great real world articles about people and photography.</p>
<p>He’s a passionate guy and I think the first Leica dedicated blog.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.stevehuffphoto.com"><strong>http://www.stevehuffphoto.com</strong></a></p>
<p>Back to the rumors soon, the glow of Photokina will fade quickly. Don’t expect Canon to wait too long in announcing more products.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## mattjopete (Sep 23, 2010)

If you are wanting to get more into DSLR video work take a look at http://cheesycam.com/.


----------



## nzvoipguy (Sep 24, 2010)

To help you keep on top of your emails you should try Google's new priority inbox (http://mail.google.com/mail/help/priority-inbox.html) or try out 0boxer - http://www.0boxer.com/

Matt


----------



## NormanBates (Sep 24, 2010)

If you're going into video, please, please, please, start by watching this video
http://www.macvideo.tv/camera-technology/interviews/index.cfm?articleId=3213230

it's part of an interview with Stu Maschwitz (www.prolost.com), where he talks about how important it is to use 24 frames per second, and why he likes it better than 60

the rest of the interview is also quite good:
http://staging.macvideo.tv/editing/interviews/index.cfm?articleId=3212651
http://www.macvideo.tv/motion-graphics-vfx/interviews/index.cfm?articleId=3219946
http://www.macvideo.tv/motion-graphics-vfx/interviews/index.cfm?articleId=3227613

but the 24p part is the most important one, because it's not intuitive at all and most people get it "wrong" (look at all that 100Hz and beyond TV craziness)

if you're looking for interesting video blogs, I think the best are the ones from Philip Bloom, Shane Hurlbut, and Stu Maschwitz:
http://philipbloom.net/
http://www.hurlbutvisuals.com/blog/
http://www.prolost.com


----------



## Grendel (Sep 24, 2010)

A good hub for Canon based HDSLRs is http://www.cinema5d.com/


----------

